# New Cryptocoryne species discovered!



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

A Join expedition with Prof. Dr Neils Jacobson in our recent trip bears fruit when we discovered a new hybrid species in northern Johor. Prof. Dr Neils is convinced after seeing the spathe carrying the characteristics of the homozygous individuals and certainly, they should be C. nurii and C. schulzei respectively.

Continue reading...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Very heavy iron deposits on the plants in the pictures! This indicates that the water source was anaerobic water seeping out of a bog.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

XMX said:


> Very nice! Has it been named?


This plant was discovered only last week and it will take sometime before it got its name.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

If it's a hybrid then it's not a new species, it's a hybrid.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Good job to find something new!!!


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: New Cryptocoryne species hybrid discovered!*



Coralite said:


> If it's a hybrid then it's not a new species, it's a hybrid.


Sorry for the confusion, it should be new species hybrid.

I doesn't seem to able to edit the first post and title but amendment has already done in my blog.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

HeyPK said:


> Very heavy iron deposits on the plants in the pictures! This indicates that the water source was anaerobic water seeping out of a bog.


Yes, iron deposits is heavy and so do the other streams in this area.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

junglemike said:


> Good job to find something new!!!


Thanks Mike. Another fascinating find is the Jocabsenii being discovered the first time in the wild! I'm composing the article now.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

crypts said:


> Thanks Mike. Another fascinating find is the Jocabsenii being discovered the first time in the wild! I'm composing the article now.


Here is the article.
http://natureye.com/cryptocorynes/when-jacobsen-met-jocobsenii.html


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

That was a very nice article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

XMX said:


> That was a very nice article. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks.


----------



## MrJeff (Mar 3, 2011)

it is awesome looking.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Jacobsonii never found in the wild before?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

junglemike said:


> Jacobsonii never found in the wild before?


Not in peninsula Malaysia. According to Neils, the one found in Sumatra has some differences but I can't remember what.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

wow, that has amazing color.


----------

